# Errore con apache2 [Risolto]

## piero.turra

Ho fatto un'aggiornamento qualche giorno fa, e da allora apache2 non parte più. Nel startuperrorlog vengono stampate le seguenti righe:

Syntax OK

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

Non capisco il motivo del malfunzionamento, infatti non ho altri processi che utilizzano la porta 80

Questo è l'output di netstat -anp

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5983/mysqld         

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:139           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4986/smbd           

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:139         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4986/smbd           

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3279            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5797/skype          

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4923/cupsd          

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:445           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4986/smbd           

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:445         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4986/smbd           

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:1406        209.85.163.125:5222     ESTABLISHED 5812/pidgin         

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:4143        151.49.57.95:65059      ESTABLISHED 5797/skype          

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:1200        151.66.138.208:30238    ESTABLISHED 5797/skype          

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:4523        151.50.0.242:15777      ESTABLISHED 5797/skype          

udp        0      0 192.168.0.5:137         0.0.0.0:*                           4996/nmbd           

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:137             0.0.0.0:*                           4996/nmbd           

udp        0      0 192.168.0.5:138         0.0.0.0:*                           4996/nmbd           

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:138             0.0.0.0:*                           4996/nmbd           

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3279            0.0.0.0:*                           5797/skype          

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           4923/cupsd          

udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:1149          0.0.0.0:*                           5797/skype

Spero che qualcuno mi possa auitare

grazieLast edited by piero.turra on Wed Nov 21, 2007 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

hai modo di riportare qualche altro log? tipo error_log di apache o altro presente in messages relativo all'errore?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *piero.turra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to open logs
> 
> 

 

Controlla i permessi dei logs

----------

## piero.turra

Grazie per avermi risposto così solertemente.

I permessi dei log sembrano essere a posto, visto che il server viane avviato come root:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2044660 18 nov 18:23 access_log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  155427 18 nov 18:31 error_log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       0 18 nov 17:59 ssl_access_log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     228 18 nov 17:59 ssl_error_log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root       0 18 nov 17:59 ssl_request_log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     152 19 nov 14:21 startuperror.log

Gli ultimi messaggi in error_log risalgono a ieri, l'ultima volta in cui sono riuscito ad avviarlo, ed è così per tutti gli altri log a parte startuperror, infatti credo che per i problemi relativi all'avvio venga utilizzato solo questo.

Comunque l'ultimo messaggio di error_log è il seguente

[Sun Nov 18 18:31:27 2007] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

Però salendo nella lettura ce ne sono altri, questo mi suggerisce che sia il messaggio che viene lasciato ad ogni spegnimento del server (ma potrei sbagliarmi).

Questi sono gli ultimi due (ed unici) messaggi di ssl_error_log

[Sun Nov 18 17:59:19 2007] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?

[Sun Nov 18 17:59:20 2007] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?

----------

## piero.turra

Ho risolto il problema, nel mio file di configurazione "/etc/apache2/httpd.conf" mancava l'opzione "-D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST" come indicato in seguito.

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4 -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST"
```

----------

